# New here and need some advice.



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello everyone from New Mexico. 
I’m looking to upgrade our plow rig. I currently have a Western Pro Plow on a ’73 Ford F250 4wd long bed. It’s a great running truck, but it’s a nightmare to drive, because it’s so long & has no power steering plus it’s a 5 speed. 
This truck belongs to the community (I’m currently President) and we are considering putting power steering on our truck, or getting something different.

We have an opportunity to get a ’96 Ford Bronco for a decent t price but Western doesn’t list a mount for our plow on it. Is the bronco not a very good plow rig? We plow a small community 40 homes and do the driveways too. 
If the Bronco is not good choice what is? 
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

i'm from ontario, canada and there are lots of guys around here with blades on Broncos. i looked on a couple of sites to see if there were any other brands of blades that are recommended for them, but i don't see anything for that year, nothing newer then 1991, but i don't really know the difference. maybe call a Ford dealer to see what the difference is. But i don't see any reason that you couldn't put one on it. you might have to take the truck to a welding shop and have the plow harness fabricated to fit the truck, not really a big deal, i made the harness myself for my F 350


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey Dean,don't give up on finding a plow rig for a Bronco. I have a buddy with a 69 Bronco that he purchased new and the first mod he did was hang a Fisher snowplow on it. The stuff is out there but you may need to do some digging to find it depending on the year. I have a place near me that may be able to get what you need. They seem to have a good bit of used older stuff. Storks Auto motive in Bernville Pa. I don't have the number handy but check em out. They are a Blizzerd dealer so you may find a link to them on the Blizzard site. Good luck.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help. From a collaboration of info this is what I’ve got. 
Bronco will work but the front-end is too soft. But 3/4 ton springs will fit & help. 
Mounts are the same as F150. 
I’m going to contact western and get more info from them. 
I’ll keep you all posted. 
Dean


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You need another 3/4 ton pick up truck for your community.
What does a bronco have to offer the community. 
Can it clean up after a storm. no, it has no box.

What can you haul with a bronco? Not much. 
Don't be so eager to buy the first thing/deal you see no matter how good you think the deal is take a step back and ask what would be best for the community.

This is a time the right truck mite be a 1ton or bigger but as your town is small you may get by with a 3/4 ton.
A 1/2 ton is not up to the job of being a city/town rig....



What town are you in?
I lived in Angel Fire for a while.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

SnoFarmer;366696 said:


> You need another 3/4 ton pick up truck for your community.
> What does a bronco have to offer the community.
> Can it clean up after a storm. no, it has no box.
> 
> ...


The Bronco with its short wheel base, power steering & automatic transmission makes it easier to drive and maneuver in driveways.

The Bronco will haul everything for plowing & it's not buried in the snow!

Take a step back? I asked what would be better here in my first post. 
Do they make a 1 ton in a short wheel base?

We drive this truck 12 times a year you don't think a 1/2 ton will work?

I live in Sandia Park NM 7200'elv.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Whatever you think will suit your needs is what you should get. Every vehicle has advantages over another. The Bronco sounds best for your situation. 1/2 ton will work just fine also. The 3/4 ton and the ton truck are plenty big and heavy for bigger jobs and cost alot more.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

plow/truck;366779 said:


> The Bronco with its short wheel base, power steering & automatic transmission makes it easier to drive and maneuver in driveways.
> 
> The Bronco will haul everything for plowing & it's not buried in the snow!
> 
> ...


Yes, they make 1 ton & 3/4 ton short box trucks .
A good used 3/4 ton in your area are a dime a dozen.

Yes, take a step back...
There is more than plowing. 
Think into the future, what will be best for the town.
What happens if the town needs a extra truck?
I think you would be limiting your self and the town saddling them with a bronco.

A truck is more utilitarian for a town than a bronco.

A full size bronco is going to cost just as much as a truck to buy, run and maintain.
There almost as long.
Have poor visibility. You can't see out the sides or back very well and the rear window gets covered with snow and dirt blocking your vision.

Will a bronco really haul every thing? There only a F150.
Now how big of a plow are you going to hang on it?
Where are you going to put your salt, counterweight, shovels, snowblower, and the rest of the gear the city makes you carry.

Yea ,I know you will remove the back seat and have that stuff bouncing around with you while your plowing.
Do you need more reasons? I have some more.


----------



## StorksAuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the post BOSS550 our # is 610-488-1450



BOSS550;366675 said:


> Hey Dean,don't give up on finding a plow rig for a Bronco. I have a buddy with a 69 Bronco that he purchased new and the first mod he did was hang a Fisher snowplow on it. The stuff is out there but you may need to do some digging to find it depending on the year. I have a place near me that may be able to get what you need. They seem to have a good bit of used older stuff. Storks Auto motive in Bernville Pa. I don't have the number handy but check em out. They are a Blizzerd dealer so you may find a link to them on the Blizzard site. Good luck.


----------



## snowman3725 (Jan 25, 2007)

you get snow in new mexico? id look at the workload for your new set-up. if it snows alot and often, obviously you will want something reliable and confortable, and if you get a ton of snow, then you will need a bigger truck to push it around. it all depends on the situation down there, but you have a ton of choices between trucks and blades, just remember to take your time and dont rush to make a decision if you want this to last, pick the right one even if the deal sounds to good to be true :salute:


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

snowman3725;368370 said:


> you get snow in new mexico?


Ya they got this new thing out there called the Rocky Mountains.

Actually parts of Northeast New Mexico get more snowfall then anywhere in Mass.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

ThisIsMe;368381 said:


> Ya they got this new thing out there called the Rocky Mountains.
> 
> Actually parts of Northeast New Mexico get more snowfall then anywhere in Mass.


What he said. 
Thanks,
P/T


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

SnoFarmer;366973 said:


> Yes, they make 1 ton & 3/4 ton short box trucks .
> A good used 3/4 ton in your area are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Yes, take a step back...
> ...


We have a truck now with a western plow on it. I'm thinking of adding power steering to it instead of the bronco. 
The truck is un-licensed and has been then that way for a long time. 
(We don't drive it on public roads.)
We don't have a snow blower, or use counter weight. 
But the lack of power steering is hard on some of the volunteer drivers, and the bronco came along. Now that we've done some research it looks like the bronco will need a entire plow- which we can't afford. 
You mention about the glass getting fogged up and that is a good point. 
I like the truck bed to handle the trees better. (branches wont break the glass.)
Thanks, 
Dean


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I could be wrong here, but i've never seen a 3/4 or 1 ton short bed with a regular cab. If wheelbase is a factor in your decision then i think you're only choices are 1/2 ton or sport utility.


----------



## plow/truck (Feb 7, 2007)

We are going to keep the truck. I think with power steering it’s going to make allot of difference. I just got back from plowing the community and it wasn’t that bad today. (Snow wasn’t real heavy). On day when the snow is heavy it’s seems harder to steer. 
p/t


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;368381 said:


> Ya they got this new thing out there called the Rocky Mountains.
> 
> Actually parts of Northeast New Mexico get more snowfall then anywhere in Mass.


Where have I heard this before?

How much snow do you get in a year? SF is getting at this, a Bronco might not be a wise long-term investment for plowing. The cost might exceed the price.

What's your budget? Try to fit what is best in the long run, not short run. Pissed away too much money by buying stuff for short term.

What other needs do you have for this truck? Will it only plow snow?

How long will you be keeping it? See above

What exactly are you plowing? Roads, driveways? Combination? How long does it take to plow it?

Might not want to pay any attention to my questions, as I've been told I don't really know anything because I didn't start my business from scratch.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;371348 said:


> Where have I heard this before?


I said it before?

I am getting old then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ThisIsMe;371351 said:


> I said it before?
> 
> I am getting old then.


No, can't remember where but somebody had this same question. I think they were doubting SF about ski resorts in NM. I got a good chuckle out of it both times.

Does everyone know that it snows in California too? How about Hawaii?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Buster F;370314 said:


> I could be wrong here, but i've never seen a 3/4 or 1 ton short bed with a regular cab. If wheelbase is a factor in your decision then i think you're only choices are 1/2 ton or sport utility.


Go to the RV park and take a look at the tow rigs.
Dodge has made a 3/4 ton standard cab with a 6.25ft box for years.
If you want a 3500 you will need to get the club cab(much smaller than the megacab) to get a short box.



plow/truck;371337 said:


> We are going to keep the truck. I think with power steering it's going to make allot of difference. I just got back from plowing the community and it wasn't that bad today. (Snow wasn't real heavy). On day when the snow is heavy it's seems harder to steer.
> p/t


The heavy snow impedes the movement of the tires.
Putting power steering on a old truck can be a hassle. Maybe you can find a donor truck in the junk yard?

Mark O. I read the fine print


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;371354 said:


> No, can't remember where but somebody had this same question. I think they were doubting SF about ski resorts in NM. I got a good chuckle out of it both times.
> 
> Does everyone know that it snows in California too? How about Hawaii?


No way snow in HawaII?? lol

here is a pic of Hawaii with snow:waving:

To blurie......My eyes........................


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Someone in Hawaii had a Western snowplow on ebay awhile back.


----------

